# a moment of silence



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Found this picture on the interweb thing, what a shame that people let this kind of crap happen. It was a 69 Judge.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It still IS a Judge.....just needs some work. Send Mitch (TMP) to go save it!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

(taps playing in the background)...i hope Mitch has a backhoe to dig it out!! looks like mother earth has started to reclaim it.....now thats a project i want to see a sticky on


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Termited. Kaputt. But SAVEABLE. Reminds me of the '66 GTO convertible that was made into a fence that I saw in 1981. 4 speed car. Another one :in Berkeley, CA, back in the '70's and early '80's there was a GTO we all called the Flower Goat. It was a pink '68 convertible with hideaways that the hippie lady owner had filled to the tops of the doors with dirt and had flowers growing at all times. The car didn't have a dent in it. It was a ten year old car that she turned into a planter. Even then, when nice '68 GTO ragtops could be had for $1200 or so, it was recognized as a tragedy.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

1200 dollars....if we only had the foresight to stock pile them.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't see a frame. I only drag home cars with frames, even if the frame is bolted together from 7 pieces...

I bet the land owner won't sell it either because "someday I'm gonna restore it"....:rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

so many cars that were wanted have died a slow agonizing death from that "someday" syndrome....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Instg8ter. Well-meaning but unrealistic people tear a car apart down to the waterline to "restore" it, and it ends up as scrap. This happens in every city, town, and hamlet all over the country, and probably the world. That's why I always say RESTORE THEM AS YOU DRIVE THEM if you're a beginner. That way, you don't "lose interest". hard to get passionate about a pile of rusty parts behind the barn. Easy to get exited about the '65 GTO with the rusty quarter panels and falling down headliner that you are burning rubber in on your way to NAPA for more stuff!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If the vin tag and data plate is gone, it's not a judge anymore.. Still a shame.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree GeeTee....I set a deadline on mine as a one winter project, have all the parts to finish on the shelves here....now if i can score that Judge, that will be a long term project but i will have the Tempest to keep a grin on my face.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Seeing how all of you are so upset over this, I'll restore it with donations from you.... Just sayin'


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well....that looks like the end of this thread:rofl:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Indecision said:


> Seeing how all of you are so upset over this, I'll restore it with donations from you.... Just sayin'


Get 10,000 people to donate $5 each and you've got 50k to work with. Not necessarily an unrealistic goal. People spend much more on worthless follies every day. At least this would have an useful purpose. Make a vid and post on You-tube asking for donations. You could be very suprised at the response. Now, put on your fund raising hat and get busy...



Eric Animal said:


> Well....that looks like the end of this thread:rofl:


Eric, I'm just not into much built after '70. About the only car that gets me going is a '70 Chevelle SS and I already have one of those as a yard ornament and that car was built in September '69...


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

I know that some day project I have three of them. Some day one will be dome. and another one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

twinjracing said:


> I know that some day project I have three of them. Some day one will be dome. and another one.


I have 5 but they aren't sitting in a field rotting away. They're all stacked in a building out of the weather and sleeping peacefully until SOMEDAY....:rofl:


----------

